# Ciao v. Chau v. Tchau



## Vin Raven

O que é que vocês usam normalmente pra escrever adeus entre Ciao, Chau e Tchau?

Eu prefiro usar Ciao, e tenho escrito adeus assim por anos, mas aqui há dias alguém me corrigiu...


----------



## ronanpoirier

Eu sempre usei, e falei, "tchau".


----------



## Vin Raven

ronanpoirier said:


> Eu sempre usei, e falei, "tchau".



Ciao, Chau e Tchau têm o mêsmo som, a questão é na escrita...

Há muitos brasileiros de descêndencia italiana, não?


----------



## ronanpoirier

E como há! É só chutar uma árvore que cai uma penca de italianos dela. Hehehehe pelo menos aqui no sul.

Eu geralmente vejo portugueses escrevendo "chau". "Ciao" só vejo mesmo sendo usado por pessoas de outros paises não-lusofônicos.


----------



## Vanda

Como eu, Ronan?!! Mineira da gema. Habituei-me a escrever _ciao_. Acho que a grafia é uma escolha pessoal. Observo que as pessoas usam qualquer das formas sem maiores preocupações. 
Você encontrará mais informações neste tópico.


----------



## Denis555

A forma brasileira largamente usada é sem dúvida "tchau". 

Eu vi um livro para aprender_ português brasileiro_ para poloneses (e escrito por um polonês) que escreveu "txau" num diálogo ! E tinha escrito "olá" com "h" "holá" . O livro é bom mas comete esses pecados capitais. Aliás, esse livro é o único no mercado polonês!  Vejam o dito cujo aqui.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

ronanpoirier said:


> Eu sempre usei, e falei, "tchau".


Eu também. 
Tchau !


----------



## jazyk

Eu também, a menos que esteja escrevendo em italiano ou espanhol, claro.


----------



## sabrinita85

Mais "*ch*au" ou "t*ch*au" não se pronuncia como [∫] ?
Se assim é, então se afastaria dela pronuncia original.
Habria que pronunciarse "ciao" à italiana. Não?

Disculpe pelos erros.


----------



## jazyk

> Mais "*ch*au" ou "t*ch*au" não se pronuncia como [∫] ?


Chau é ∫, tchau é t∫.


----------



## sabrinita85

jazyk said:


> Chau é ∫, tchau é t∫.


Sim, mais em italiano não se pronuncia c=∫.


----------



## jazyk

Não afirmei isso. Disse apenas que ch é pronunciado ∫ e tch corresponde ao com t∫ segundo a fonética portuguesa.


----------



## nijinzka

tudo depende no lugar  o idioma nao?
no espanhol e chao ou chau, no italiano ciao, en portugues tchau 

Disculpe pelos erros jeje


----------



## Outsider

Eu prefiro "Chau", embora pronuncie o "ch" como africada. Em português antigo, o "ch" pronunciava-se [tch].
Ou então deixo no original, _ciao_.


----------



## kurumin

Se fala/escreve TCHAU...
Mas eu já vi a escrita TIAU  [até em um livro de primeira série]


----------



## Alandria

jazyk said:


> Não afirmei isso. Disse apenas que ch é pronunciado ∫ e tch corresponde ao com t∫ segundo a fonética portuguesa.



Exatamente. Aliás, segundo a tabela pronunciável do IPA, a pronúncia de ∫ é apenas uma fricativa palatal surda.

Não nos esqueçamos dos jovens que costumam usar "falou!" em vez de "tchau" aqui no Brasil. É uma gíria corrente entre os jovens daqui.


----------



## jazyk

> Se fala/escreve TCHAU...


Espero que não seja outra que vem com generalizações a torto e direito, como um dos nossos "finados" membros tinha o hábito de fazer.

Já ouvi algumas pessoas pronunciarem chau (ch como chá). Não são muitas, mas existem. Por isso é muito perigoso generalizar quando se fala em língua, principalmente em pronúncia, ainda mais de uma palavra que nem é genuinamente portuguesa.


----------



## kurumin

No dicionário HOUAISS só tem TCHAU, não CHAU...Nunca ouvi CHAU...


----------



## Outsider

Eu já ouvi.


----------



## Leandro

Nossa, eu nunca ouvi "chau", apenas "tchau". Com a onde do "internetês", contudo, é comum ver escrito "xau", embora ninguém vá pronunciar "xau" a não ser de brincadeira.


----------

